

Nearby Photos on Your Phone - sjs382
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2009/06/18/nearby-on-your-phone/

======
hopeless
Any ideas how they grab the location through a simple webpage?

~~~
hopeless
Nevermind, this is how you can do it with iPhone 3:
[http://blog.bemoko.com/2009/06/17/iphone-30-geolocation-
java...](http://blog.bemoko.com/2009/06/17/iphone-30-geolocation-javascript-
api/)

